# Craftsman LT2000 Drive belt replaced, now the brake won't work



## Jack W (5 mo ago)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum and so glad I found the forum. Searched the forum but have not found the exact answer so here is my situation.

Replaced drive belt (part number 954-0467A) for my Craftsman LT 2000, Model Number 247.288842, B&S 19.5 HP, Variation Speed. Immediately I noticed the mower is jerky and bucking than usual, even though the mower will move forward and reverse when switched to. I also noticed the mower will just creep ahead even though my foot is completely off the Auto-drive pedal. The expected behavior is when the Auto-drive pedal is depressed, it will accelerate. If not depressed, it will stop the mower from moving. I have to switch to neutral to stop the mower from creeping ahead/back or just turn off the ignition. It is nerve wrecking. What could have caused the issue? Is it expected for a new belt and hope it would disappear once belt is worked in?

In order to remove the old belt, I had to remove one of the two identical idle pully (flat 2.75 Od) and put it back the way it was when installing the new belt. Not sure if this action could have any bearing but just want to throw it out there in case I missed something I'm not aware of. Also, I did not use an OEM belt, rather I bought an after-market one. Again, not sure if could have any bearing on the issue I'm having.

Hope one of you experts could point me a direction. I'm just out of idea.

P.S. I used this use manual to route the drive belt (diagram on page 40). Craftsman 247288842 front-engine lawn tractor manual

Regards,

Jack W


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Jack, welcome to the tractor forum.

Replace the aftermarket belt with an OEM belt. The problem with aftermarket belts is they come from the land of "almost right", and too often the length isn't correct.


----------



## Jack W (5 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Hello Jack, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Replace the aftermarket belt with an OEM belt. The problem with aftermarket belts is they come from the land of "almost right", and too often the length isn't correct.


Thank you @harry16 and your suggestion! I'm sure I may eventually have to just buy an OEM belt. In the meantime, I imagine there's got be a tensioner or some sort I could adjust to compensate the belt difference due to different manufactures. Looked under the mower again and I do see an adjustable nut which looks like I could adjust tension but not sure. Has anyone ever adjusted it to reduce the tension of a drive belt on a riding mower? Before I start mucking with it, it'd be nice to hear from someone else.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You haven't by chance run the belt over a belt keeper that are usually placed at the pulleys to hold the belt in place when there is no tension on the belt?.


----------



## Jack W (5 mo ago)

FredM said:


> You haven't by chance run the belt over a belt keeper that are usually placed at the pulleys to hold the belt in place when there is no tension on the belt?.


@FredM I double-checked and it is not outside the belt keepers. Good point though. My thought is the new belt is a bit too tight such that even the tension is released, it would still transfer the power to the transmission. Just need some minor adjustment to the tensioner. It was too dark already last night. Will give it a try late today. I've also kept the tension on last night so it will "stretch" the belt a bit. Hopefully no adjustment is needed.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

JackW maybe you can adjust the clutch rod to give a little more slack, the way that 2 pulley system works after the brake/clutch pedal is pushed down, it really should take the tension off of the drive belt, it seems like your belt may be a little shorter that the original.


----------



## Jack W (5 mo ago)

FredM said:


> JackW maybe you can adjust the clutch rod to give a little more slack, the way that 2 pulley system works after the brake/clutch pedal is pushed down, it really should take the tension off of the drive belt, it seems like your belt may be a little shorter that the original.


@FredM I'm with you on the assessment that the new belt might be a bit shorter than the original, even though I could not tell the length difference by naked eyes when placing them side by side. I'll check to see if there is a way to adjust the clutch rod. That should achieve the same goal if there is a way to do that on my mower. 

Does anyone have a service/repair manual for this mower (Craftsman LT 2000, Model Number 247.288842, B&S 19.5 HP, Variation Speed)?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Craftsman 247288842 front-engine lawn tractor manual


Download the manual for model Craftsman 247288842 front-engine lawn tractor. Sears Parts Direct has parts, manuals & part diagrams for all types of repair projects to help you fix your front-engine lawn tractor!




www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Had a look at the parts breakdown and both the brake rod and the clutch rod have no adjustments, be careful if you decide to bend the clutch rod, you will have to increase the bend to to give more pull on the twin pulley bracket mounting, I would check before hand how much freeplay the rod has in the bracket slot with the brake/clutch pedal in the released position.

Also the new belt may be stiffer than the original.


----------



## Jack W (5 mo ago)

FredM said:


> Had a look at the parts breakdown and both the brake rod and the clutch rod have no adjustments, be careful if you decide to bend the clutch rod, you will have to increase the bend to to give more pull on the twin pulley bracket mounting, I would check before hand how much freeplay the rod has in the bracket slot with the brake/clutch pedal in the released position.
> 
> Also the new belt may be stiffer than the original.


@FredM You're correct there is no (easy) way to adjust or bend the clutch rod. The issue is not caused by the length of the belt, rather by the width and shape of the belt. There is a minute difference between the OEM and aftermarket products in width and cross-section shape, even though the aftermarket product claims they're a good fit (954-4647A). I'm switching to OEM belt. Thank you all for wonderful suggestions and solutions. Take care!


----------

